# اخطر جسر بالعالم...... صوره



## abahre (5 يناير 2008)

بعد ان تشاهدو الصوره ارجو ان توافقوني الرأي في طريقة حل هذه المشكله البسيطه, انا اقترح عمل منحنى عمودي :68: 
طبعأ انا بمزح, لكن انا اعتقد انهم تأخروا كثيرا في كشف الخطأ...

وتحياتي... م.اكرم


----------



## هدى محمد أحمد (5 يناير 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## abosalah1 (7 يناير 2008)

ده فلا اخطر كوبرى لان السيارات والمشاه سيضطرون للطيران للعبور للجهه الاخرى


----------



## الماء (7 يناير 2008)

خطأ بسيط يكلف الكثير


----------



## سموكر (8 يناير 2008)

اقترح واحد بكد كرندايزر يعدلة بس كون الاجهاد مالتة جبير لان كرندايزر يصير كاليميرو


----------



## almomani (9 يناير 2008)

اعتقد ان الخطأ من قسم المساحه في عدم مقدرتهم على تحديد محور الطريق لأحد الأجزاء بشكل سليم
فالمفترض ان كل فريق يعمل للوصول الى نقطة الالتقاء فيكتمل الجسر كما حدث في بناء النفق اسفل البحر بين بريطانيا وفرنسا فعندما التقى الفريقان في المنتصف وكان العمل يسير بدقةً من كلا الفريقين تم ربط النفق بشكل سلبم
اذ ان الخطأ هو ازاحه جانبيه فقط اما المستوى فلا يوجد به خطأ لو دققتم النظر
وللابتسامة فقط اقتراح اكمال الربط بما يتحقق من عرض واستخدام الجسر للدراجات


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (9 يناير 2008)

اقترح أن يظل الجسر مثل ما هو عليه و يحول الى مزار سياحي و أن يكون الدخول اليه بتذكرة
و هناك اقتراح أخر في ظل الارتفاع الرهيب في أسعار الحديد أن يتم فك الكوبري و بيعه خردة لمصانع عز لحديد التسليح


----------



## نور الزمان (9 يناير 2008)

مصطفى محمد سليمان قال:


> اقترح أن يظل الجسر مثل ما هو عليه و يحول الى مزار سياحي و أن يكون الدخول اليه بتذكرة
> و هناك اقتراح أخر في ظل الارتفاع الرهيب في أسعار الحديد أن يتم فك الكوبري و بيعه خردة لمصانع عز لحديد التسليح



:68: أعجبني الراي كثيرا حيث ان مهنة التفكيك موجودة بشكل واسع في فلسطين
ومنها تفكيك السيارات, اقترح ارسال عدد من الفيزات السياحية لبعض الميكانيكية بفلسطين عشان يقدروا يساعدوكوا في حل المشكلة.


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (10 يناير 2008)

الحل ان يشنقوا المهندس المسؤول عن هذا الخطا لان ما في حل بنوووووب:78:


----------



## ميدو بوسيدون (11 يناير 2008)

حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل


----------



## عدولا (13 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وما كنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله


----------



## رجلمنسيناء (13 يناير 2008)

هل اسمه اخطر جسر فى العالم ام اخطا جسر فى العالم!


----------



## Muhammad sur (14 يناير 2008)

هو اخطأ جسر في العالم!
ما مسافة الجسر لن نقدر تثبيت السنتر قبل بدء العمل


----------



## سليمان الصفدي (16 يناير 2008)

والله مش عارف ايش نوع هالجسر


----------



## المهندس أبو هادي (18 يناير 2008)

الحمدالله ماعنا هيك جسور أح


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (21 يناير 2008)

من جد اخطر جسر شفته بحيااااتي واتمنى اسوي زيه لوووووووووووووووووووووول


----------



## مؤيد بدر (22 يناير 2008)

والله على راسي الشباب


----------



## عماد عبد اللطيف (5 فبراير 2008)

أقترح يعملوا سلم يمين و سلم شمال و على الركاب النزول إلى المراكب


----------



## ابوهمام (6 فبراير 2008)

يا شباب لا تعيبوا من شان الله ما يبتليكم ,والله يسترنا ويوفقنا بالحياة العملية


----------



## محمود أبويوسف (9 فبراير 2008)

أصل فكرة الجسر أكيد إحتاجت إلى تصميم فائق التركيز والدقة المتناهية 
وإذا تلاحظ أنهم إكتشفوا الخطاء وهم على مشارف أخر 6م تقريباً..!
ولكن مهندس التنفيذ أو الشركة المنفذة كانت ..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
في هذه الحالة مين يتحمل الخطاء الفادح , ومين بيدفع الخسااااااااااااائر 
لأجل ذلك مش كل واحد أنا مهندس


----------



## محمود أبويوسف (9 فبراير 2008)

أصل فكرة الجسر أكيد إحتاجت إلى تصميم فائق التركيز والدقة المتناهية 
وإذا تلاحظ أنهم إكتشفوا الخطاء وهم على مشارف أخر 6م تقريباً..!
ولكن مهندس التنفيذ أو الشركة المنفذة كانت:55: :55: :55: ..................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
في هذه الحالة مين يتحمل الخطاء الفادح , ومين بيدفع الخسااااااااااااائر 
لأجل ذلك مش كل واحد أنا مهندس


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

فعلا خطير جدا


----------



## فوزي السلطاني (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مايفيدله غير النسف ودفن الفضيحه قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بقى شايف ان مفيش خطء عشان الكوبرى لسه منتهاش واكيد فيه مغزى من الانحناء ده اللى باين لينا من غير وضوح


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

واكيد فيه مغزى مش ممكن حد يغلط غلطه زى دى واحنا عمالين نتريق لازم نشوف كويس لان الصوره مش واضحه اساسا وبعدين نحدد الغلطات


----------



## kasberiraq (15 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا سببه التخطيط السيئ لكن بعد ايش


----------



## جمال عبد الفتاح (16 سبتمبر 2009)

وين كانو لين الكوبرى وصل لها المرحله كانو نايمين صح


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (16 سبتمبر 2009)

عادى فى هذا الزمن بس حرام


----------



## مجدى ابراهيم محمد (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا شايف احسن حل هو نزيل ناحيه من الكوبرى ونجعل الناحية الاخرى منط للمياه


----------



## shikooo_GIS (22 سبتمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة_​ 
_انا اسف يا جماعة بتدخل فى هذا الموضوع_
_لانى لست مهندس ولكنى خريج GIS_​ 
_لكنى اقترح اقتراح ولكن لا اعلم ان كان حل يجدى ام لا_
_وهو ان يتم توسيع احدى الجانبين حتى تتساوى مع الجانب الاخر_​ 
_ثم جعل هذة النقطة من من الكوبرى منحنى بسيط _​ 
_وممكن نعمل فيها كمين :57:ههة_​ 
_الله يوفق الجميع_​


----------



## odwan (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الماء قال:


> خطأ بسيط يكلف الكثير



سبحان الله علم الإنسان مالم يعلم


----------



## يوسف المرعي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

استحاله يكون في خطا حدث الموضوع دي في حاجه بدليل لو كان في خطا في الكوبري ماكنش عملوا الحديد الموجود اسفل الكوبري الناس دي مش بتلعب الناس دي دماغه شغاله جدا
حاجه مهمه باينه في الموضوع اسنحاله ايضا الخطا يكتشف ويستمر العمل الي هذه الدرجه
في حاجه احنا مش فاهمنا ركز في الوبري كويس
وانت تعرف


----------



## يوسف المرعي (13 نوفمبر 2009)

صح


----------



## فارس حسن (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور أخي


----------



## حازم اسكندر (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انا لله وانا الية راجعون
ماذا حصل للوصول الى هذة النقطة
اظن انة عدم الاتصال بين فرق العمل
كلٌِ يرعى فى واد


----------



## عادل عبد الحميد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا خطاء مساحى اكيد فى نقاط التحكم الارضى والربط بينهم (ان كانت الصورة حقيقيه)


----------



## ahmed2saleh (15 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعه ايه اللي مخليكم مهتمين بالصوره دية قوي لو كان الموضوع زي ما الناس بتقول غلط مكناش شفنا الناس دية واقفه كدا 
ممكن تكون خداع بصري او اي حاجه متركزوش اوي 
ابسط حاجه كان عمل دوار في المنطقه دية عن طريق انه يضيف كمان قاعدتين على اليمين و اليسار و يعمل دوران كما كثير من الدورانات التي نراها ونرى بوسطها نافوره وي ممكن كمين شرطه وي جوازات وي كل المصالح اللي بيتدفعلها رسوم وي نقطة تحصيل وي كل اللي نفسه فيه هههههه 
اكيد العالم دية عارفه هيا بتعمل ايه


----------



## ahmad albna (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شر البلية ما يضحك:59:


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان الخطأ في المساحين الي عملو تسقيط للأحداثيات ومن هذا نرى ان تكون هناك مسح امامي وخلفي لأكثر من مرة مو هيج !!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الحل هو تكسيير الجسر من الطرفين بمسافه كافيه لتصحيح المسار واعاده الربط بن طرفي الجسر بشكل الصحيح


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

للة الامر من قبل ومن بعد


----------



## المهندس المجد (9 ديسمبر 2009)

اقترح دعوة الناس في وسائل المرئية والمسموعة لمشاهدة معاقبة مهندس المشرف والمنفذ وفريق مساحة في ميدان عام باقسى عقوبة حتى يكون عبرة لكل مهندس او مساح


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

خطر كبير


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

يارب


----------



## م الجراني (28 أبريل 2010)

الحل ان يشنقوا المهندس المسؤول عن هذا الخطا لان ما في حل بنوووووب


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مش خطاء الواحد يغلط بس يتعلم من الغلط


----------



## بسيم85 (21 مايو 2010)

يا شباب ارحموا الزلمي ... لأنو معو انحراف خمس درجات ونسي يحط النظارات


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

لاااااااااابد من محاسبه مدير المشروع اولا واخيرا لانه هو المسؤول الاول عن هذا الخطا الكبير.....ناااائم في العسل ولا داري بالحاصل ايه


----------



## أبوتقي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

خطأ مساحي فادح


----------



## hamdy khedawy (6 نوفمبر 2012)

يمكن علاج الخطأ بعمل منحنى افقى بسيط بنصف قطر كبير بحيث يقع مساره فى نطاق الاعمدة المنفذة


----------



## ابو المرتجى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان الصورة معموله فوتوشوب .... لان هكذا خطأ يظهر قي بداية العمل حتى قبل الوصول الى وضع الهياكل الحديدية ..وقي الصورة العمل قد وصل الى وضع القطع الخرسانية , وهذا غير معقول وخاصة لشركة تصمم جسر من هذا النوع ..


----------



## mohamed86 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

هذا الخطا كلف كثير ودائما غلطه الشاطر بـــــ1000 بس هذا غلطته بجسر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## mohamed86 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

ابو المرتجى قال:


> اعتقد ان الصورة معموله فوتوشوب .... لان هكذا خطأ يظهر قي بداية العمل حتى قبل الوصول الى وضع الهياكل الحديدية ..وقي الصورة العمل قد وصل الى وضع القطع الخرسانية , وهذا غير معقول وخاصة لشركة تصمم جسر من هذا النوع ..


 

اوافقك الراي والا لايتم صب الاعمده الا اذا كانت على استقامه واحده


----------



## khalidutp (12 نوفمبر 2012)

والله خطأ كبير,,لكن اقترح في حين انهم استطاعو ان ينفقوا قدر كبير من الاموال في بناء الجسر فيمكن ان يتحول من جسر عبور سيارات لعبور القطارات بعمل سكة حديد على طول الجسر لأنه ملاحظ ان المسافة المشتركة بين طرفي الجسر بعرض قضيبين اي ثلث عرض الجسر (بالتقدير) وهذه اعتقد مسافة كافية لعبور قطار,,فقط رأى


----------



## rawa79 (14 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عندى حل بسيط هاى شنو اذا لم تستطيع حل هل المشكلة اذا انتممش مهندسين


----------



## م أركان العبيدي (15 نوفمبر 2012)

ما معقولة ما عرفتوا انه الصورة مفبركة!!!!!!!


----------



## محمد القاهرة1 (26 مارس 2015)

اعتقد ان هذا شي مستحيل حدوثة واضنها صورة مدبلجة فمن الناحية النضرية هناك اجهزة تستطيع التحكم بسير الجسور ولو كان هناك خطاء في الاتجاة الافقي لتم معرفتة قبل التلاقي


----------

